# Its been a year.



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Holly has been gone a year now. So young and such a loss to me. I miss her everyday.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

RIP Holly ...


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

My sympathies are with you. We love these fur babies so much and the loss of their presence is heart wrenching.

Just know that Holly loved you and you loved her. That's all we can hold on to.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Time flies  She's still alive in your heart and memories


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Sometimes there are not enough words in the English language to adequately explain how much our GSD means to us. But on this forum, when you say you miss Holly everyday, we get it.

May your memories remind you what a blessing Holly was in your life. Take care.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Times does not heal all wounds... My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AW! I'm sorry. Nope! You never get over the loss. NEVER!


----------



## 4GSDs (Oct 23, 2014)

I know, it is gut wrenching. Hopefully the pleasant memories will dry up some of the tears. She was lucky to have you.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm so sorry :hugs: She was beautiful.

We always miss them terribly, that's for sure.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My thoughts go out to you. It is so hard to lose these wonderful friends and companions. I believe they still watch over us from whereever they are. Take care.:hug:
Maggi


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I don't think that we ever stop missing our furry family but they leave us with so many wonderful memories and those we can keep forever. Take care.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I remember when you lost her. There aren't enough tears


----------

